
The Drought of Real Peer2Peer Apps in Montreal (Canada) - Sygauze
I noticed something while leaving in Canada. The absence of a real P2P platform allowing people mostly millennial to transfer each other funds. Don&#x27;t come at me with intérac or Paypal :). With Intérac you have to create a question, an answer and send that to the recipient etc. A whole lot of work for only 5 bucks. With PayPal, there is not that social aspect to it that I which it had.<p>So I asked a close friend to help me build something. We came up with the idea to gather in one place all financial activities people are involved in (P2P, Pay bills etc).<p>I&#x27;m really interested in you guys takes on this issue, especially if you live in Montreal. And what will you do to solve it?
======
Sygauze
Contact me at sygauze@hiswyft.com if you leave in Montreal and wants to take
on this project. My co-founder Christian is focusing on the back end. I made
the design and elaborated the UX. So we need a good front-end iOS dev to help
us.

------
RomainPrune70
I noticed that too. Few products really match Venmo, Square and others. It
seems that the majority of Fintech startup here are focused more on
complementing the banks rather than creating real disruption.

~~~
Sygauze
Yes, the few solution that exists provide complicated experiences. Like I
explained with Interac for example. I really think there is something to be
done here

------
lapionteMax
I don't leave in Montreal but I am really interested in what you guys are
building exactly.

~~~
Sygauze
We are allowing users to use their money in one and only places. I told one
thing to my co-founder which was: « People want to put their money in a
strainer». What I mean by that is, for me, people want to put their money
where they can easily and quickly withdraw it to exchange for some goods. My
conclusion was then, why not allow people to send money, buy goods directly
where they store their cash?. I cannot speak too much about the features etc
but this is what we believe in.

